# Cool!



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Now old salts like me have a place to come and be crabby and tell teenagers to get of my lawn! :laugh:


----------



## Rider (Apr 16, 2016)

Hey I would be glad if teenagers were on my lawn in this day and age. Most of them are stuck in front of a TV playing video games all day long.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sgt. Denton reporting. U.S. Army K-9 Corps. Talk shit, get bit.

Pardon the language.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks to SGT E for making the suggestion,RPD, and Cricket for making it happen. Navy,engineering department, boiler division. Any snipes out there?


----------



## BeltoneMagoo (Nov 7, 2015)

Just for variety. Navy Airdale here.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Navy MM, Unrep hydraulics, and AC&R, and of course engine room time.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Here goes the forum.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

US Army, 1967-1970.
My bona fides are in my signature line.
Honorably discharged as an E-5 after 2 years, 8 months and 28 days.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

BeltoneMagoo said:


> Just for variety. Navy Airdale here.


V-4 division (flight deck/grape) USS Iwo Jima LPH-2. Same ship my whole enlistment. Joined in Jan 1985 and honorably discharged Sept 1989. Deployed twice.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Rider said:


> Hey I would be glad if teenagers were on my lawn in this day and age. Most of them are stuck in front of a TV playing video games all day long.


He's got a point there! Lets just hope they have their clothes on!


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

USMC 2002-2006, Honorable Discharge
6531 Aviation Ordnance Technician
MCAS Cherry Point, NC 
VMA-231- AV8B Harrier
VMA-223- AV8B Harrier 
VMAT-203- AV8B Harrier, TAV8B Harrier


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Started in Armor M60A3 in the Michigan Guard, then to Active duty Air Defense on the Vulcan then got retrained on the Bradley then back to the Guard on the M1 Abrams, then active duty guard as Quartermaster. 16 years before I got medicalled.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Igloo White, Frequent Wind, Cyclone, Eagle Claw. Dorado Canyon, Contra, Golden Pheasant, Just Cause, Desert Shield, Desert Storm, Southern Watch, Restore Hope, and finally Deliberate. Just an Old Frogman that went Special Assignment Aircrew during the disbandment of 1983 and 1987. I can click a camera with the best of them! I ain't to bad behind the glass either.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

11B they handed me a rifle and made me carry it a lot. Retired as 1SG 11Z5m that just means an 11B that got advanced a lot and went to a lot of schools. It was both the one of the greatest parts of my life and at times the hardest. The check each month does not stop the waking up at night but at least you can afford to go do something if you are awake.
Claim to fame, I never had an Article 15 that made it to the CO.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> 11B they handed me a rifle and made me carry it a lot. Retired as 1SG 11Z5m that just means an 11B that got advanced a lot and went to a lot of schools. It was both the one of the greatest parts of my life and at times the hardest. The check each month does not stop the waking up at night but at least you can afford to go do something if you are awake.
> Claim to fame, I never had an Article 15 that made it to the CO.


A little time frame exposure if you would Please Smitty901, just so that those of US laying our souls bare can tell if we ate any common ground.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

Served 20 years....Salvation Army..started out with the Rangers...we'd range far and wide picking up at the drop off bins..Dangerous duty...I had to learn a special tap code to communicate secretly, in case we got stuck in a bin and couldn't find a way to escape....thank gawd that never happened. Then due to an unfortunate bin opening accident...I waz forced to go mechanized..running the washers and dryers. Those things where loud....
After many years I volunteered for the Berets, Special Folders...being A Special Folders man I was in charge of cleaning and folding all those berets...hardest selection process I ever went through...had to complete SERE training. Steam press, Evaluate, Reform, Evaluate again (two Evals...1 for quality control...1 for pricing) nightmarish, and SFAUC -Special Folders Advanced Under Clothing processing. Everyone kept unfolding the berets and trying them on, then thinking a different color one was more special. So we'd have to constantly refold them....hellish. 

Had to learn two foreign languages...to talk to our customers. I did 5 tours across the big pond....McKellars pond that is....west of town on the bad side...never thought I was gonna make it home in one piece.
. 
I'm getting to old to jump but still willing in my heart. Over 500 night jumps....off the back of the delivery vehicle. My knees are shot.

But if you ever need anyone to train up a group of folks to create an army to take care of the dirty business and make it look as new as possible....I'm your man....our motto. De-epresso deLinen .....our creed....leave no manikin behind...those things are too useful. Especial for our Berets. 
Greatest lesson I learned...when it comes down to it Politics has nothing to do with it....you do it for the person to the left and right of you. And when someone calls you out? **** em if they can't take a joke.

There's a true story in there, it'll be in my book deal. $7.99 on AMAZON.
"American Berets and the unfolding battles"


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Hoo Ahhh New Guy!
Most excellent!!


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Hoo Ahhh New Guy!
> Most excellent!!


Thanks RPD, its not widely known about the guerrilla wars with the thrift shop mafias and pawn shop war lords raiding our supplies and bins. There were times I fought so many of them, I had a pile of safety pins stacking up around my feet as I waged war....

Yep, I was scared alright....

Scared some of them would get away!


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Cool! Thanks Cricket, for the forum. 

U.S. Navy 15 years. Radars, radios and spook stuff. 
Each assignment was a different part of the Navy community. 
Airdale afloat, Submarine Comms (non-submerged), Specwar, Gator Freighter afloat, Airdale again (on the ground).


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> 11B they handed me a rifle and made me carry it a lot. Retired as 1SG 11Z5m that just means an 11B that got advanced a lot and went to a lot of schools. It was both the one of the greatest parts of my life and at times the hardest. The check each month does not stop the waking up at night but at least you can afford to go do something if you are awake.
> Claim to fame, I never had an Article 15 that made it to the CO.


 Hey TOP Article 15 that never made it to the CO? Hmmmm, I got one in basic, but after that never got in any trouble. CDEC, JUSMAGG, 1971-76 SP5 when I got out.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

New guy 101, I'm so sorry they never gave you one of the two X-mas leave periods to dwell within the Urban Masses while ringing the bell of charity. Hope it didn't scar you for life, perhaps you should talk to the VA Shrink that will deny your PTSD Claim. Don't do anything rash or the MSM will tout you as a Crazed PTSD Veteran striking out against America.......


----------



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> Now old salts like me have a place to come and be crabby and tell teenagers to get of my lawn! :laugh:


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

M118LR said:


> New guy 101, I'm so sorry they never gave you one of the two X-mas leave periods to dwell within the Urban Masses while ringing the bell of charity. Hope it didn't scar you for life, perhaps you should talk to the VA Shrink that will deny your PTSD Claim. Don't do anything rash or the MSM will tout you as a Crazed PTSD Veteran striking out against America.......


It was Hell M118LR, a hell like you've may have never known. No PTSD, but I did get 20% for Hearing loss and Tinnitus from ringing that damn Bell...My ears still ring to this day.

Don't worry Sir, I will not act rashly....some lessons learned during my time in Special Folders was patience and the ability to blend into my surroundings. Hiding inside the ladies garments rack, waiting to jump out and refold those Berets was... dare I say it..... Life changing.

100 Men would via for that position....only 3 would earn the right.....


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

New guy 101 said:


> It was Hell M118LR, a hell like you've may have never known. No PTSD, but I did get 20% for Hearing loss and Tinnitus from ringing that damn Bell...My ears still ring to this day.
> 
> Don't worry Sir, I will not act rashly....some lessons learned during my time in Special Folders was patience and the ability to blend into my surroundings. Hiding inside the ladies garments rack, waiting to jump out and refold those Berets was... dare I say it..... Life changing.
> 
> 100 Men would via for that position....only 3 would earn the right.....


I can empathize your hardship. After attending squid only beach classes on the Strand, they ordered me to attend USMC High Brow Finger Triggering Best of the Best Only Education. 1 of 100 of the Best of the Marine Corps would last until graduation day. I shook thier hands when we graduated. But this never earned me a spot in the Thrift Store. It was disheartening to be an undesirable, (Dogs and sailor's must keep off the Grass) So they dispersed me to the farthermost reaches beyond which any bell had been tolled. Yet the World had never heard of, more or less considered those areas as a "Bad Neighborhood" until I was sent there. Perhaps I may have been a contributing factor, but Uncle Sam had deemed me incorrigible long before the Salvation Army Refused to accept my kind. So I Thank You for your Service no matter how undesirable or unspeakable. But just like the delinquents of "Boys Town" Father Flanagan believes there is no such thing as a bad boy, so perhaps it is time to Thank Spencer Tracy?


----------



## beach23bum (Jan 27, 2015)

Navy FC1 1998-2012
CIWS and SAMI
Navy GM1 2013-2014
SAMI
Navy ABE1 2014-PRESENT
CATS


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Dang if I don't feel responsible for this Salty Turn:


----------

